
A Group Is Its Own Worst Enemy - llambda
http://shirky.com/writings/group_enemy.html#content
======
hexagonal
Previous threads:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3003574>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7354>

------
DodgyEggplant
It is an induction of : A person is its own worst enemy.

